# Receptor Superregenerativo Plaquetodo



## Finskey (Jul 29, 2015)

Buenas noches , me encuentro armando el receptor Superregenerativo de plaquetodo (adjunto informe y esquemáticos), Una vez armado lo conecte. Pero la verdad no pude captar ninguna emisora de FM ni nada en la banda de VHF.

Consideraciones:
- Alimentación: Fuente con lm317 -12V (Puede ser que meta ruido?)
- Diodo varicap: se me hizo imposible conseguirlo ... por ende le puse un 1n4007 el catado conectado a la R6 (en inversa), (puede ser que la capacidad de un diodo rectificador en inversa no se igual y no varié de la misma forma que lo hace un varicap, y al variar el valor de la Capacidad, estar sintonizando alguna banda en la que no haya transmisión alguna?)
- No tengo una antena de 1/3  o 3/4 de onda , asi que le puse un cable de unos 70 cms para almenos captar alguna radio de FM.
- El choque de RF , en el informe dice 1 micro henrio , pero me parece que es muy poco, le coloque 3 vueltas de alambre 0.8 sobre forma de 0.7 y después lo cambie por una bobina con núcleo de unos 10 Micro y todavía sigo sin resultados.

Consultas:

- El amplificador operacional que esta a la salida del circuito. c15 creo que es para estabilidad y compensación. No entiendo porque en la entrada no inversora hay un divisor de tensión. Ya que para que el operacional cambie de estado debería tener una gran señal en la entrada inversora. La verdad que estoy en duda con esto agradecería algún comentario. A la salida de este le conecte un amplificador con TDA2003.


Mediciones:

- Conecte el circuito y fui probando tensión pro los distintos componentes, hay algo que me llamo mucho la tensión  en R8 o C1 (que es el mismo punto, ya que para la CC el choque es casi un corto) tengo los 12v de la fuente. La red de regeneración de P2 funciona ya que testie el voltaje en el pin de entrada del JFET y varia.







https://mega.co.nz/#!F94CXYgS!WxXUPY9ijYCgyknFvC_nOLV-3cbIx_DTpdm91j_r0jo ... INFORME PLAQUETODO


----------



## pandacba (Jul 29, 2015)

Ya empesaste mal un varicap para esa frecuencia no se puede cambiar por un 1N4007, si no respetas el material tal como dice el informe de plaquetodo no te funcionara, hace muchos años unos chicos hicieon lo mismo que vos, y solo funciono cunddo pusieron el material indicado


----------



## Finskey (Jul 29, 2015)

Osea que   el 1n4007 no llega a capacidades tan altas como el varicap? bueno tendré que desarmar algo para encontrar algún diodo varactor de VHF, porque el mencionado en el informe bb105 no lo encontré por ningún lado en el centro .... Saludos y Gracias.

Pd: no sera posible cambiar  el valor de la inductancia? para lograr la frecuencia requerida?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2015)

FogoComentario: _*"No te confíes un 100% en los diagramas PlaqueTrucho, suelen tener errores INTENCIONALES"*_

Con esto evitan que armen los esquemas aficionados DIY.
Al no poder lograr que funcionen  deben recurrir a las PCB´s que vende PlaqueTrucho, obviamente sin los mencionados errores.


----------



## Finskey (Jul 29, 2015)

Desconocía esto ... bueno gracias por el comentario Fogonazo , siempre salvándome  ... ya me parecía era mucha generosidad ... en algún lado te tenían que agarrar jaajajaj. De todas formas seguiré intentando. Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Jul 30, 2015)

Buenos días.

En el esquema que has posteado no se distingue nada   intenta Postear uno más grande.

En el enlace que has posteado hay que registrarse.

Dices que no funciona    pero (se escucha un ruido como si fuese un Receptor de FM desintonizado?

En cuanto a las Resistencias en la entrada no inversora, tiene que ser así, repasa la teoría de los Operacionales, creo que lo entenderás.

Sal U2


----------



## pandacba (Jul 30, 2015)

No hay que registrarse para nada, bajo sin complicaciones
Adjunto hojas de datos del BB405 es un varicap de 1.8pF a 18pF con un rango de tensión de 0.5V a 28V
En mi caso particular no he tenido problemas ni con los diagramas ni con las placas y en su momento utilzamos muhcas de las placas incluso no para el fin específico, agregando algunas modificaciones para nuetro uso particular y sin ninguna complicación, también conozco quien jamás pudo hacer andar una placa de estas.....

En tu caso entrar a modificar al tun tun lleva a que cualquier buen esquema falle, no se de donde sacaste que podias reemplazar un diodo rectificador por un varicap, si esto fuera asi no existirian los varicap,
si no conseguis el mismo cualquier otro que tenga ese rango de capacidad te puede servir, arma todo priemero tal cual con lso elementos recomendados, este tipo de circuito cuaquier modificación puede hacer que no funcione

Otro que tal vez si puedas conseguir y es muy similar es el BB105G con ese al menos si o si cubri la gama más baja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2015)

El BB105 es medio.dificil de encontrar, pero si lo conseguí en mi provincia hace como 5 años, es que puede obtenerse sin tanto drama... solo hay que buscar.
Yo lo use en el sintonizador con TDA7000... y era casi imposible usar otro que no fuera ese, por que el rango de variacion de capacidad que tiene viene justo para el diseño del datasheet.
Yo probe cambiando inductancias y recalculando el tanque LC pero era muy dificil embocar el rango completo de FM.
Recuerdo haber visto una pagina web donde usaban los 1N4007... pero eran dos o tres diodos en serie/paralelo... y no parecia algo muy confiable...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 30, 2015)

Hola a todos , diodos varicaps pueden seguramente sener sacados de viejos  y desquaçados tuners de TV analogicos (pantalla a tubos ) , basta buscar 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## uhf35 (Ago 4, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> FogoComentario: _*"No te confíes un 100% en los diagramas PlaqueTrucho, suelen tener errores INTENCIONALES"*_
> 
> Con esto evitan que armen los esquemas aficionados DIY.
> Al no poder lograr que funcionen  deben recurrir a las PCB´s que vende PlaqueTrucho, obviamente sin los mencionados errores.



No sé si tanto como intencionales, pero lo cierto es que mocos tienen y a montones.

La semana pasada intervine en un viejo emisor plaquetodo y descubrí que el paper original del kit de los '90 se envió por montones de copias sin la columna de la lista de semiconductores para la síntesis. O sea... más de uno que no conociera como funcionan esos circuitos y esperaba limitarse a soldar y a otra cosa, habrá tenido que adivinar qué de lo que recibió correspondía a cada TX e ICX del esquematico. No obstante, una edición posterior lo corrige... adivinen... casualmente la que dice "discontinuado"


----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2015)

muy simple, o llamabas, o enviabas una carta y te aclaraban dudas o te suegerian cosas y si faltaba esa lista te la enviaban, no es tan dificil no?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2015)

uhf35 dijo:


> No sé si tanto como intencionales, pero lo cierto es que mocos tienen y a montones.
> 
> La semana pasada intervine en un viejo emisor plaquetodo y descubrí que el paper original del kit de los '90 se envió por montones de copias sin la columna de la lista de semiconductores para la síntesis. O sea... más de uno que no conociera como funcionan esos circuitos y esperaba limitarse a soldar y a otra cosa, habrá tenido que adivinar qué de lo que recibió correspondía a cada TX e ICX del esquematico. No obstante, una edición posterior lo corrige... adivinen... casualmente la que dice "discontinuado"


Hola Don uhf35 , se no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias ustedes subir aca los planos o lo diagrama esquemactico con valores electricos de los conponentes dese transmissor de FM que aclaraste tener en manos ??
!!!Muchas gracias de antemano !!!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> muy simple, o llamabas, o enviabas una carta y te aclaraban dudas o te suegerian cosas y si faltaba esa lista te la enviaban, no es tan dificil no?



Hummmm....
Vos estas pagando por un producto que se supone que vas a armar y saldrá funcionando. Si hubo una falla en el proceso productivo la responsabilidad de solucionarlo es de ellos, no de cliente.
Si consideras que muchos potenciales constructores son gente con escasa experiencia, las posibilidades de un reclamo son minimas.
Dos mangos aparte es que la gestion de la calidad y el servicio al cliente, en este pais, son menos que un chiste.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2015)

Mas alla que no deberia salir con erroes, publicaban la dirección y telefóno para comunicarse, cuantos otros fabricantes de placas ofrecian lo mismso?...
Quizas la mayoria se olvido, que por una serie de problemas dejo de vender placas y solo vendia los kits armados, luego ofrecio un servicio para quienes necesitaran las placas, incluso fotolitos para quiene se las quisieran hacer.

Pongo un simple ejemplo que quienes siguieon la edición española de la tan prestigiosa revista Elektor, publico una aplicación para armar un sintonizador con el TDA7000, ellos publicaban el diseño del impreso e incluso vendián las placas, resulta ser que lo armabas tal cual estaba no funcionaba, lo cuento porque a mi me paso, en esa època no habia internet, pero me las ingenis para conseguir la hoja de datos del TDA7000 y habia un capcitor de tipo cerámico que estaba mal conectado. Elecktor en aquellos años estaba en pleno auge en todos los paises donde se vendia, Reino Unido, España, Alemania, Francia, y un montos d otros paises europeos, es un volumen muy importante, el volumen de placas vendidas superaba largamennte en varias veces a la producción Plaquetodo ya que es de nivel internacional y hablamos del primer mundo, y salio con ese error, aca recuerdo gente que habia conseguido comprar la placa que distribuia Elecktor le echaban la culpa al TDA7000, que se vendia aquí, yo hice otra cosa descubri el problema, y lo pude hacer funcionar. Asi que criticar a una empresa nacioal, cuando monstruitos internacionales del primer mundo se han equivodao me parece....... eh?

Yo he utilzado placas de plaquetodo de, HD jacson, unas que se hacian en Mendoza al estilo Elecktor en la serigrafia, las que hacia aqui en Còrdoba Aries y jamás tuve problemas, siemrpe hice andar todo y bien, e incluso las utilces para hacer otras cosas distintas para las que fueron creadas y sin problemas. Y se de gente que ni sigquira el Kit armado pudo poner en marcha........


----------



## RadioloKo (Ago 5, 2015)

Finskey: El problema en ese Diseño (o dibujo) del receptor Regenerativo es que la antena va conectada al condensador C1 y este va a F del Fet. Lo correcto es conectar el condensador C1 al pin  D del Fet.

El diodo 1N4007 se puede usar en el circuito. La capacidad del diodo varía respecto de la tensión en continua y no de la tensión alterna presente en el tanque oscilador. 
Los Choques presentan muy alta impedancia a las tensiones alternas y ninguna impedancia a las tensiones continuas. Saludos.


----------



## Finskey (Ago 6, 2015)

Bueno agradezco a todos por los comentarios. En la semana ya iva a ir a buscar unos varicaps que conseguí y probar el circuito. 

En cuanto a tu comentario RadioLoko te queria hacer una consulta, no seria lo mismo conectarlo a la fuente o al drenador??? (ya que si tensión en gate, es un canal de conducción).
Ami también me dijo gente experimentada que se podía usar un 1n4007, pero hasta el momento no parecen haberle pegado .


----------



## RadioloKo (Ago 6, 2015)

Finskey, un análisis superficial, pero no demasiado, indica que ese es un circuito Resonante (L1C1) con Ganancia Variable (P1).
La frecuencia del circuito se controla variando la capacidad de D1 mediante P2 al modificar la tensión. Es perfectamente posible usar en reemplazo del diodo (y para comprobar que el circuito funciona) un trimer o condensador variable, con una capacidad de 2pF a 30pF, como así también reemplazar lo anterior por un condensador cerámico fijo de 10 o 20pF. Si todo anda bien ( y no será así) deberías escuchar un fuerte soplido al avanzar el control de ganancia del receptor. Desconecta la antena de la Fuente y conecta el condensador C1 del lado del Drenaje. 
No hay razón para que el circuito no funcione solo por causa del diodo 1N4007, pues aunque no sirviera, la capacidad en inversa del diodo de alguna u otra manera formaría parte del circuito LC del Drain.
El problema, insisto, es que la señal de ENTRADA (antena) no tiene porqué ir mezclada con la señal de SALIDA, allí en la Fuente. La señal de entrada en un Regenerativo va directamente acoplada al circuito resonante LC y su ganancia depende (en el caso de este circuito en particular) de la polarización establecida en el Gate por medio de P1. La "cantidad" de señal proveniente de la antena acoplada al circuito LC, muchas veces es critica y es conveniente reemplazar el Condensador fijo C1 por un trimer de pequeña capacidad (2 a 30pF). Con señales muy intensas se "carga" demasiado el circuito sacándolo de sintonia y de esa forma pierde  mucha selectividad. 
Si modificas la Bobina, puedes variar la frecuencia de recepción (Onda Corta, Onda Media, etc) y oír otros modos de emisión al avanzar el control de ganancia más allá de lo normal. Al avanzar ese control (P1) aumentas de tal modo la ganancia que comienza a auto oscilar, entonces es posible detectar y demodular señales de SSB, DSB, CW, etc. (eso es otro tema). Suerte.


----------



## Finskey (Ago 6, 2015)

RadioLoko gracias por toda tu explicación ...  me aclaraste varias dudas. Procederé a colocar un trimmer o un cap fijo (voy a ver que tengo) y moveré la antena como dice usted, ni bien tenga algún resultado lo comento. Saludos

Bueno he cambiado la antena de 60 cm de lugar en el fet pero sigo sin poder enganchar nada! (mantuve el 1n4007) lo que si les cuento es que sufro recalentamiento en una resistencia en R6 (esta en seria con la alimentación) no le he puesto mas de 12 v pero ya se me ha quemado 1 vez  y ahora se me sigue calentando, asique supongo que habrá algo en corto, por eso circula demasiada corriente por esta y por eso se calienta ... así que buscare fallas de conexión comprobare el operacional y mediré el JFET a ver que pasa...

Edit: ya encontré porque R6 se calentaba ... si moves p2 al mínimo circula mucha corriente ... esto creo que si es un error de diseño de ellos ... R6 tiene que ser de 1W calculo ...


----------



## palurdo (Ago 7, 2015)

Un tiempo después de que me hice mi LC meter, me dio por medir la capacidad variable de varios diodos comunes para ver que se podía usar como varicap (me construí un pequeño circuito en breadboard para polarizar inversamente el diodo desde 0 hasta 12V mediante un potenciometro). El 1N4148 variaba de 1 a 3pf (es decir, no usable). Unos M7 (1N4007 en smd) me daban de 5 a 15 sin embargo la versión del 4007 dependiendo del diodo unos medían entre 3 y 16pf, otros de 11 a 35pf, etc.Los leds que probé en la línea de los 4148, con la curiosidad de que su capacidad variaba ligeramente con la luz que recibian. Algo me esperaba de los zeners, pero la verdad es que el que me asombró fue los de 8'2V@1W que tenía en casa (1N4738 del aliexpres), inicialmente en 120pf e iban bajando hasta los 33pf momento en el que volvían a subir de nuevo (el zener empezaba a conducir alrededor de los 8V).


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 17, 2015)

En ves de variar C puede variar L...PTO.Saludos


----------



## Finskey (Sep 6, 2015)

Bueno vengo a comentarles lo que sucedió con este circuito, me consiguieron un bb109 que según lo que busque es totalmente un reemplazo del bb105. Conecte todo y no andaba ni para atras, encontre un error en la etapa amplificadora lo solucione y el amplificador andaba. Luego de esto dije bueno ya estamos, despues descubri  variando el pote de regeneracion que no se producia la oscilacion que un receptor superregenerativo tiene que tener ... a este punto ya tenia la cabeza bastante quemada, pero bueno me puse a revisar el circuito impreso. Todos los componentes estaban con sus respectivos valores y en sus respectivos lugares. Donde estaba el problema?? En el circuito impreso de plaquetodo ... no coincide con el diagrama tiene el siguiente error:

-R7 Y C5 ivan al extremo de P2 en cambio de ir al punto medio
- Y el punto medio iva al positivo de la fuente 

Dejo esto por al dudas que alguien lo quiera armar algun dia y nose percate de este error de circuito impreso ... solucionado esto pude recibir un tono con un handy en 170 Mhz, osea que a pesar de todo estoy fuera de frecuencia (a cortar-alargar la bobina)


----------



## miguelus (Sep 6, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Felicidades.

Para bajar de frecuencia poner más espiras.

Pata subir de frecuencia poner menos espiras.

Sal U2


----------



## faber235 (Oct 3, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Mas alla que no deberia salir con erroes, publicaban la dirección y telefóno para comunicarse, cuantos otros fabricantes de placas ofrecian lo mismso?...
> 
> Yo he utilzado placas de plaquetodo de, HD jacson, unas que se hacian en Mendoza al estilo Elecktor en la serigrafia, las que hacia aqui en Còrdoba Aries y jamás tuve problemas, siemrpe hice andar todo y bien, e incluso las utilces para hacer otras cosas distintas para las que fueron creadas y sin problemas. Y se de gente que ni sigquira el Kit armado pudo poner en marcha........



Pandacba yo compre la placa de aries de un frecuencimetro y nunca consegui el Xtal de 4.096mhz que llevaba, nadie lo importaba, y hoy no se, no lo busque mas, el que vendia las placas en Rosario no tenia ni idea.
Saludos





Finskey dijo:


> -R7 Y C5 ivan al extremo de P2 en cambio de ir al punto medio
> - Y el punto medio iva al positivo de la fuente



por eso se calentaba R6 cuando llevabas el pote a un extremo, la ponia en corto con la fuente... el pote va sobre la plaqueta? o conectado con cables? podrias poner una foto del modelo terminado? Gracias!


----------



## Finskey (Oct 5, 2015)

Sip por eso se calentaba, lo que menos me esperaba es que la plaqueta original venga con un error de diseño... pero una vez que subsane este la resistencia no calentó mas. Todos los potes lo tengo sobre la plaqueta. La verdad que fotos no tengo ahora pero en unos días subo.

Puse un generador de radio modulado externamente por un generador de audio y pude sintonizar el tono, si le cambiaba la frecuencia de audio se notaba el cambio y si apagaba el generador no escuchaba nada, asique estoy seguro que no era un ruido esporádico. Pero para esto tuve que poner la antena del receptor a unos 5cm del generador de radio, por eso ahora varié el C1 de 2.2 pf a 220 pf que es lo que recomienda plaquetodo (imagino para reducir la impedancia) en la semana lo pruebo y les comento como va la cosa. Lo que no pude hacer es modular con un handy en la misma frecuencia de radio y escuchar lo que modulaba con mi voz .... solo se escuchaba un ruido cuando tocaba el PTT pero no pude escuchar el audio, lo cual me parece raro ya que este receptor no tiene ningún tipo de de modulador (amplifica lo que viene) .

Saludos


----------



## faber235 (Oct 6, 2015)

Finskey dijo:


> Lo que no pude hacer es modular con un handy en la misma frecuencia de radio y escuchar lo que modulaba con mi voz .... solo se escuchaba un ruido cuando tocaba el PTT pero no pude escuchar el audio, lo cual me parece raro ya que este receptor no tiene ningún tipo de de modulador (amplifica lo que viene) .
> 
> Saludos



con un handy de vhf seguro bloqueas todo salvo, incluso supongo que en baja lo bloqueas y tal vez n poniendolo lejos, el circuito es muy sensible.

Este tipo de receptor demodula todos los modos AM, FM, BLU y CW, la demodulacion se produce de distintos manera para cada uno, utilizando distintas habilidades del circuito regenerativo. si bien es un amplificador esta llevado al borde de la regeneracion, ademas el superregenerativo, este es el caso tiene una red capacitor-resistencia para que se produzca una oscilacion por encima de la frecuencia audible que corta la oscilacion de alta frecuencia para que arranque nuevamente, se llama "quench frecuency". 
Si te animas al ingles te dejo un articulo interesante sobre el tema. 
Saludos


----------



## Finskey (Oct 13, 2015)

Muy bueno el articulo , por suerte entiendo bastante ingles.

Bueno el rango así como esta es de 130Mhz a 170Mhz cabe destacar que use el bb109 que no es el que recomiendan. Sigo sin poder escuchar el audio del handy aunque module en LOW lo único que puedo escuchar son soplidos. Voy a aumentar el numero de espiras aver si puedo llegar a la banda de fm. Lo que si tengo un problema, este proyecto lo estoy probando con un TDA2003 y por algún lado se me mete una estación católica que reside en 92.8, 92.9 Mhz la única forma de sacarla de encima es desconectando la antena. Con la antena puesta no puedo de-sintonizar esta señal aunque gire todo el pote de sintonia. Es bastante molesto la verdad. Saludos quiero subir fotos pero me dice que son muy pesadas .. tendré que sacarlas con el celular!


----------



## uhf35 (Oct 14, 2015)

Finskey dijo:


> lo estoy probando con un TDA2003 y por algún lado se me mete una estación católica que reside en 92.8, 92.9 Mhz la única forma de sacarla de encima es desconectando la antena. Con la antena puesta no puedo de-sintonizar esta señal aunque gire todo el pote de sintonia



~170 es cerca de 184 (92 x 2), y si además es una emisora problemática  Ten en cuenta que hasta un buen receptor con FI puede quedar envuelto en espurias si el emisor es muy malo y la FM está cerca, mucho más este equipo donde la selección es más bien modesta.

También es posible que la señal esté atacando a otra parte del circuito mal aislada, como ser, el amplificador. Eso es más propio de las MF's; pero si es una señal fuerte, hasta unos simples parlantes de PC pueden verse afectados a través de su entrada de línea. Entonces ¿por qué responde al sacar la antena? Para ese tipo de espurias tu antena es símplemente "más metal para resonar", y si lo alejas, muerto el problema.

Qué tal el choke? El cuerpo de P3, puesto a masa? ¿No hay alguna conexión a tierra sugerida en alguna parte? Atenti: "(solo) si se desea escuchar señales *muy lejanas* se puede utilizar una antena de ¼ de onda o la de ¾ de onda." Probáblemente tiene una sensibilidad muy alta, pero vamos, que eso pasa en todo receptor común. Con antena encuentras las fundamentales y todos sus "acompañantes" solapando a estaciones más distantes que de otro modo serían totalmente claras, mientras que si la quitas, casi todas las fundamentales quedan limpias dado que las espurias "locales" se atenuan. No siempre más es mejor.


----------



## Finskey (Oct 18, 2015)

Bueno , sacando la antena, como bien dijiste  un pedaso de metal mas para resonar, pude sintonizar ESPN 107,9 mhz , como si tuviera una radio comercial o mejor! y dos estaciones mas con un nivel un poco mas bajo de calidad y un montón de estaciones con un nivel bajisimo, estoy con una capacidad de entrada de masomenos 73 pf y como dije sin antena, solo un centímetro que es el pin macho para conectarla. La sensibilidad es bastante alta pero la selección es muy problemática, pero bueno es un circuito viejo  y sencillo.
Voy a ver en la semana cuando cambie de ambiente y lo pruebe espero que no se me meta esta estación en 92.9Mhz que me hace doler la cabeza .... Tengo que llevar el equipo a 118.5Mhz así que voy a sacar una espira! Gracias por la ayuda de todos.

Edicion: me confundi el rango arranca en 103 Mhz y llega hasta 140 Mhz masomenos.


----------

